# Java Desktop Application Framework



## flashray (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein einfaches Application Framework für ein kleines Swing Projekt... Die Swing Application Framework wurde meines Wissens noch nicht fertiggestellt. Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares.


Viele Grüsse,
Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir mal JGoddies an:
http://www.jgoodies.com/

Gruß Tom


----------

